# solar water heater plans???? help please



## tlhayslip (Dec 9, 2012)

a while back i was reading a mother earth news article about a man who used black poly tubing coiled up outside in the sun to het his house water. as usual, i have forgot where i put the article. can someone please help me with this plan? this is the system we are wanting to incorporate into our house. along with many other plans to go green, this will help lower our spending and the use of fossil fuels. thank you.
tom


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

tlhayslip said:


> a while back i was reading a mother earth news article about a man who used black poly tubing coiled up outside in the sun to het his house water. as usual, i have forgot where i put the article. can someone please help me with this plan? this is the system we are wanting to incorporate into our house. along with many other plans to go green, this will help lower our spending and the use of fossil fuels. thank you.
> tom


Someone should soon be able to help you. What your discribing I believe is more suitable for warm weather climates. 

Welcome to the board,
Ky-Jeeper


----------



## redwall (Mar 10, 2007)

which set of plans? they are a lot of different plans to pick from. I have seen everything from the water being piped as a warmer for the hot water heater to being done as a batch heater system. more details in the how fancy you want it and how good are you with plumbing. okay bed for me


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Look around on this site:
http://www.builditsolar.com/

http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/WaterHeating/water_heating.htm


> The *Solar Water Heating section* provides many DIY builds for solar water heating systems including batch, thermosyphon, drain back, and closed loop systems, solar showers, solar stock tanks, kits, ... 117 projects and ideas.


http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/WaterHeating/water_heating.htmhttp://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/WaterHeating/water_heating.htm


----------



## Keith (Jul 18, 2011)

When I was in St. Lucia the rural houses all utilized solar bladders on the roof. They used black plastic containers that were long and wide but not extremely tall. I've never seen them locally when buying plastic containers. Be curious to source them in the State to test out, would work well here in Texas for 11 months out of year.


----------



## davebrik (Nov 18, 2012)

tlhayslip said:


> a while back i was reading a mother earth news article about a man who used black poly tubing coiled up outside in the sun to het his house water. as usual, i have forgot where i put the article. can someone please help me with this plan? this is the system we are wanting to incorporate into our house. along with many other plans to go green, this will help lower our spending and the use of fossil fuels. thank you.
> tom


Hello, Tom!
I think using alone for black poly tubing coiled up is not enough, only in the case of really hot weather. The water is heated only from black color of the tube. Am I understand you? It's better to use solar panel with water container. You can find a lot of such systems on the internet. I know these systems are mostly not DIY and you can buy them.


----------

